# Aide, pertes des données ICloud



## Mlindastn (10 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Je fais appel à vos connaissances et votre aide. 
Je vous explique : depuis 2017, j’utilise iCloud pour mes données (connecté à mon mac, mon iPhone et mon iPad). Je n’ai jamais fais d’autre sauvegarde. Sur mon mac, j’ai toujours eu 2 sessions (session perso et session pro). Mon iCloud était connecté au bureau de la session perso, sauf qu’un jour, mon mac a décidé de remplacer le bureau de la session perso par la pro. Résultat, j’ai tout perdu. Tout depuis 2017. J’ai appelé Mac assistance et Apple assistance, j’ai fais un scan en profondeur + chercher au plus loin dans le disque du mac mais impossible de retrouver mes fichiers. De plus, mon iPhone et mon iPad on fait une synchronisation le même jour…. 
Vous êtes mon dernier espoir ! Est-il possible de retrouver mes documents ? 
Merci d’avance….


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2022)

iCloud ne remplace pas un bureau par un autre, au pire, il fusionne à moins que l'option soit clairement demandée à un moment. 

De plus, iCloud, n'est pas une sauvegarde, car justement, aucun retour en arrière n'est possible. J'ai bien peur que tout soit perdu malheureusement.


----------



## LaJague (10 Septembre 2022)

Il n’y a plus as une poubelle de 30j sur icloud.com ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a jamais eu ça sur les données de bureau. C'est juste pour les photos.


----------



## sergiodadi (10 Septembre 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Il n’y a plus as une poubelle de 30j sur icloud.com ?



c’est ça, non ?


----------



## LaJague (10 Septembre 2022)

Oui je pense


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Septembre 2022)

Mlindastn a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais fais d’autre sauvegarde.


Tu devrais, plusieurs sauvegardes ça mange pas de pain et surtout l'essentiel c'est que ça peut te sauver
au cas pu ta seule sauvegarde venait à défaillir


----------

